# 2005 Altima Under Engine Plastic Cowling



## cwaugh (Sep 1, 2005)

The first day I got home with my new Altima, the platic cowling beneath the front bumper that protects the engine from water splashing up from the road was hanging down and some of the platic fasteners were missing.

I brought it back to the dealer to get it fixed. Two days later the cowling came back down violently while driving at highway speeds, scraping up the plastic and again losing allof the fasteners. Again the dealer replaced the fasteners, complaining that I have been running over curbs while parking the vehicle (not true).

Now I brought the car in for 3 month service and the fasteners needed to be replaced again.

Help!!! Is there a general problem with this part of the Altima? Any recall notices?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

do it yourself and use zip ties. they wont come out


----------

